

Show HN: Example of Oracle APEX App - dalacv
https://apexea.oracle.com/pls/apex/f?p=10596:LOGIN

======
dalacv
This is an example of a CRUD app that can be created with the Oracle APEX
framework. Very little custom code to create this. Much of the UI and CRUD
logic is visually composed. Comments?

~~~
steve_taylor
Well done.

I used Oracle APEX to make a couple of user administration consoles for in-
house Windows apps as an alternative to the service desk staff needing to run
the app itself to manage user accounts. It was quite convenient for them to
use. That was a few years ago.

I like the idea of being able to make a database centric web app using just a
web browser, yet I find it hard to get past the clunkiness of it. I've been
thinking about writing the thinnest possible HTTP gateway for other database
systems, such as PostgreSQL, and then gradually building something like APEX
on top of that. But unlike APEX, it should be easy to create sexy consumer
facing web apps, not just corporate bags of forms, tables and charts. If
someone released such a product today, they could become very rich very fast.

~~~
dalacv
by the way, there is a Bootstrap Example here:
[https://apexea.oracle.com/pls/apex/f?p=11175:1](https://apexea.oracle.com/pls/apex/f?p=11175:1)

Some of the table data is missing.

Here is an example of exposing table data via the RESTFul API (out of the box)
Example:
[https://apexea.oracle.com/pls/apex/apexlims52/hr/employees/](https://apexea.oracle.com/pls/apex/apexlims52/hr/employees/)

